# How long to go?



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, so im completely new to all this but i just wanted some peoples opinions on something. 
We brought a 9 year old coloured cob mare near the end of March this year, and just two weeks ago, we found out that she is actually pregnant, althought we have only had just over three months. We initially thought that she had a grass belly as the horses went out late into their summer paddocks due to the horrible weather. She started being a bit funny about having the bit in her mouth and being caught in the field, assuming it was because of the amount of grass she had and that she was being greedy, we ignored it and carried on. Two weeks ago, my mum went up to the stables to take ebony out for a hack and noticed that she was looking uncomfortable and that the girth wouldnt actually wouldnt do up as normal. One of the ladies up the stables noticed a sharp movement in Ebonys belly and thats when alarm bells started ringing. We got the vet up the next day and he confiremed that she was indeed in foal and that she was approximatly ten and a half months. The person who had her before us had only had her around two months which ment that she was sold a pregant horse without knowing it. Ideally we should of had her vetted, but due to the last horse being a complete disaster, we didnt have the trust in them. When the vet was up, he was sure that Ebony would indeed foal within the following week. As you can probably tell, she has not foaled and we think that it could possibly be another two or three weeks before she does. We as a family have no idea about bringing up a foal and we didnt intend on taking one on, but Ebony is a complete dream and we would never give them up, so we will love the pair of them none the less.
i have attached some pictures that i have taken of her earlier today and wondered if i could get some opinions and advice on how far along she maybe and what i should do when the time comes. Many thanks, Beth x


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Her vulva looks extremely ready, but her udder doesn't. Though if she is a maiden mare, that is normal. I would say she will be going within this week based on her vulva picture alone, if not way before.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Her udder has over the last couple of days began to fill a little bit more but only the slightest. Her behaviour aswell. Yesterday she was pretty grumpy and wouldnt let me stroke her but today, she seemed quite calm and a little bit more relaxed. Do you think she is likely to foal soon?x


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

also, we dont know whether she is a maiden or not. We havent been able to track down the previous owners and so we dont know when she was covered and what by, so its all a suprise for us x


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My personal opinion is she is likely to foal anyday. Do you think you could get a picture of her udder once more? Also, another picture of her from the side view? If she has dropped and her vulva is the way it is, I'd say you should expect a baby anyday now.

On a second note, I just went up to the pictures after I posted that. It kinda looks like she has already dropped. She isn't sticking out very much in the sides from the back view. Everytime I see the picture of her vulva, I keep thinking she has to foal very soon.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a website that I looked over a ton of times when my mare was still pregnant, its really informative with all the pictures. 

Foaling

Foaling is a fun experience if you get a good experience the first time. Just remember, most mares do foal without problems, but there are occasions that you have to be prepared for...


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

We have no experience with foals so this help is much appreciated!
Here are pictures i took this morning.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Her udder looks a bit bigger, but not much. I know this might sound weird, but if you haven't already you might need to start touching her udder to get her use to it. Some mares, especially maiden ones, won't appreciate the different feeling. If you don't get her use to it now, she could either not let the foal nurse or kick it. Personally, I haven't seen a horse do this in the two foals I have had born here.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Unfortunately no one can tell you exactly when she will foal. Mares are REALLY good at tricking you, and will foal only when they please :lol:

I'm glad you have a vet involved, so much to learn and a lot can go wrong. Make sure to head all of his/her advice and have them ready to come in case something doesn't seem right. When in doubt, ask them or call them out to help you. 

That said, good luck! It should be a fun surprise seeing what the baby is. What breed is your mare? She carries the frame gene, looks overo/sabino. So just wondering.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt very seriously, that this mare carries frame. It is not known in Gypsy Cobs, which is what she looks like, even though she has little feathering.

Did the mare come from the Kent area? If so, there are some very big Gypsy breeders in that area. She could have come from one of those.

Make sure you have _everything_ on hand for the expected arrival. When the time is close, watch her constantly, 24/7.

Lizzie


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I also was doubting that she has frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay cool, didn't know the breed of the mare. If she doesn't carry it, even better. I just assumed because I did not know the breed, and she looks overo or sabino. My mistake. <<still brushing up on genetics/breeds>>


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Frame isn't that associated with bigger breeds. Mostly paints and quarter horses is where you find it. There are more breeds that that, but not as common. Like minature ponies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Frame isn't that associated with bigger breeds. Mostly paints and quarter horses is where you find it. There are more breeds that that, but not as common. Like minature ponies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well you learn something new every day. Whats the difference between frame and spotting like that of this horse? Is it a completely different gene, but just gives off the same color?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

This mare is probably minimal tobiano, definitely carrying a form of sabino and probably some form of splash. Very common colour in Gypsies. I wonder if at some time, someone has shaved her feather? Another common practice in the UK. There again, she might even be a crossbred with tons of cob characteristics.

Ladybug.
Just for information, Minis are Miniature Horses and not ponies. And yes, frame is well known in Minis. 

Lizzie


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Eh, I know somewhere in my brain I knew that. Though when you think of miniatures I put them together as ponies. I'm sure I meant horses, just put ponies. ****. When I get home from brushhogging the pasture ill get a link to frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess it doesnt help that nobody knows when she was covered? and Ebony is a piebald Gypsy cob. We got her from a temporary riding school in essex and she did have very long feathers when we got her but had to shave them as she had mites.

The people who had her before us didnt realise she waas pregnant and were willing to take her back if we didnt want her. The Previous owners to the riding school, we assume discovered she was pregnant and passed her off?- We are not sure where that was.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, because no one knows when she was covered nor her history as to if she has ever foaled before all of this is just a guessing game. We can give you our two cents based on pictures and what yu tell us, but we are not veterinarians and have not see the horse for ourselves. What you need to do is read yourself up on the foaling process and what to look for. I set a camera system up so I could watch my mare, that helped a lot. Though I think your mare is to close to foaling for you to get a camera system and set it up.

Where does she stay at night and during he day? Stall, pasture? Is she alone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

The woman who owns the stables wants her to have a natural birth and so at the moment ebony is out in the paddock day and night, but me and my mum feel that she would feel safer and more relaxed if she was put into her stable at night, and will do this when she gets closer to foaling, although at the moment, its anyones guess. Also, there are only 4 horses on the land and each has their own individual paddocks. We do ideally want to set a camera up but as we dont live on the land, but 5 minutes away, so we are not sure how to go about the whole 'live camera' thing.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

If the stable is safe enough for her to give birth in there, I would go for a stable. Unless the paddocks are absolutely safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thats the plan! One more question, how do you go about the camera set up in the stable? Do you have to live on the bit of land for it to work or are there alternatives?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, my camera I had set up could go wireless for up to 120 feet. Which was about the distance from my barn to the closest room in the house. There is always marestare, but I'm not sure if they serve in the UK and costs money. I don't know of any camera system that would go that far away. The best you can do is shop around. 

I'm curious, what is the fencing like? Hotwire, barbed, wood, what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay thankyou, and the fencing is made of wood and then an additional electric fence is put around the front of her paddock so that it can be switched on during the night will mean that strangers, if there was to be any cant get into her paddock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MTRPerformanceHorses (Jul 3, 2012)

She looks like she could foal any day. But not knowing a mare's foaling history makes it harder.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes it does! We are due to go on holiday on the 28th July but with not knowing when shes due, it seems like we are going to have to cancel? Can you tell whether a horse is a maiden or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was asking about the fencing issue because I would hate for her to foal right beside the fence and the foal end up on the other side of that fence.

I'm not sure about if you can tell if it is or not her first foal. That is a question for someone else to answer.

The 28th is still 25 days away. With the way she looks, she shouldn't go beyond that, if she hasn't foaled by then, it would be up to you whether to cancel or not. Personally if it was me, I would only go if I knew someone would be there that had the sense to call the vet if complications occured. You know, someone that you would be able to trust with your horse and her foals life.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

There is an area in the paddock which is sheltered by trees and is secluded, if she is out in her paddock and has her foal, this is where we think she will do it. The woman, who owns the stable has said that she wont allow anyone to come in and look after the foal if we were to go. We have a very close friend who has done everything to do with foals and looking after them and she has offered to look after ebony and the foal, but she is refusing to accept it. Will the foal need extra care from us or it is all a bit unnessecary?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

In a sense, the foal won't need you at all unless something were to happen to Ebony. If everything were to go as planned in the pregnancy and delevery, the foal wouldn't be at all in danger of anything. That would be a "perfect" delivery though, not all to common but they do happen.

Now if something were to go wrong, like the foal wasn't set for the birth canal wrong and needed professional help to be born, then yes it will need you. Also, I don't know if UK vets recommend this or not, but US vets reccommend an IGg test be run on the vet within 24 hours of being born. This is to test immunity level and make sure they get all the colostrum needed to get their mom's antibodies. Also, its always good to be there just incase something does go wrong because you never know. When you are expecting a foal, most people don't think about what could go wrong. Because yes, horses have been doing this for years on their own but like it or not complications do occur that we as humans could prevent or help in that case. If the barn owner won't let anyone but you be there to check in on her, then I would make sure I was there.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

When we think about all these things that could go wrong, we go into panic mode. My mum and i havent been able to sleep the last couple of night because we frankly have no idea what to do? My mum has come up with the idea of my dad coming on holiday with is for the first part of the week and then he drive home and my mum comes up for the second part, we will just see how things go...

But is Is it hard having a foal around?x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, will the barn owner let you check on her during the night?

I know I couldn't sleep when my mare was expecting, but I had a camera set up so I could watch her when ever without having to get out of bed....


I would say it depends on the foals personality. They often times want to try new things out and bite, which if you don't train properly that they can't bite humans, you will have a mean foal on your hands later in life.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

yes she will, And how do you go about that? teaching a foal not to bite? Our last horse we had was misold to us as a ten year old but turned out to be five, he had serious issues and would rear and buck constantly which is why we sold him and he went to a trainer who works with horses with these problems. 

When the foal is maybe a few months old, are you able to take the mare out for a hack and take the foal with you? -have the foal walked next to the mare with a headcollar on? or is it simply that you have to ride the mare in a school or field and let the foal trot with you?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, most foals have to be told not to bite as you would do with a baby not to do something. I've always smacked on the nose with a firm "No." To get my point across. Just make sure if you take someone to see the foal, tell them to also do this and not be afraid of he/she. I'm not sure if most fillies do it, but my two colts I've raised have a nack for biting. The first one people didn't listen to me and would run from him when he tried to bite, so then he started rearing on people and chasing people and I had to sell him.

As for the hack, it would again depend on the foal though this time what level he is trained at. You can't just put a halter on a foal and expect him to lead. If you wanted to put a halter on him and take momma out for a ride then he would have to be trained to halter and lead otherwise you will have a mishap waiting to happen.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay thankyou. I really appreciate all the help and advice you have given me!x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Your mare is super cute OP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MTRPerformanceHorses (Jul 3, 2012)

There isn't a way to tell if a mare is maiden. Just keep a list of vets and their emergancy numbers close by so you have them. If your barn will let you install cameras or let you watch her, then that is great. Or even if someone just watches her she will be fine. When she is good and ready she will foal. Some mares don't go by the book. Other mares will. It's just and waiting game. Just relax. If she isn't comfortable as far as surrounds she will postpone foaling for a bit longer. Did your vet have an idea of how far along she was or did I miss that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the vet estimated 10 and a half months. If I remember reading that right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I think the vet estimated 10 and a half months. If I remember reading that right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah she said 10.5 and said she should foal within the week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lucky2008- thankyou! She honestly is a real dream and has helped me alot with my confidence!

Yes, the vet said she was about 10.5 months along and predicted her to foal the following week. - this was 3 weeks ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, any updates?


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apart from looking like she is about to explode, nope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

What a lovely mare! <33 Still no baby?


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree, she could foal any day. She looked like she was ready.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Your mare is gorgeous! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and you get a beautiful little baby


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Willow winds- thankyou! and nope, not yet

Redfox122194- Hopefully she will soon! we dont know what breed the sire is and so its all a surprise for us!

GiftedGlider- Thankyou so much! we have never had a foal, let alone looked after one, so we are quite nervous.

I will post some pictures that i took of her this morning in a minute x


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

When we first brought her!<3


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pictures i took this morning...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She looks ready to foal. Just relax, and don't stress too much 

If I were you, I would talk with your barn owner and the designated emergency neighbor together so she understands that the neighbor can watch the mare for you, and is allowed to check when you are gone. 

Since the barn owner doesn't seem to want anyone strange in her stable, will she be keeping a close eye on the mare if you might be away? If not, I wouldn't go on a trip.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Does it matter if her udder doesnt completly bag up? Thats the reason why the stable owner recons she is still going to be 2-3 weeks or even more until she gives birth?! 

The stable owner lives on the land so she said she would check on them when she can during the night and would ring us if she shows signs of contractions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Just a question from someone who's never been through this before. If the mare is this close to foaling, wouldn't it make sense to tie up or braid her tail?
Yes, it might be a little early, but the vet is saying one thing, she's looking ready and you have no idea of when she was actually covered...so it might be neater all around to have that tail tied up out of the way?


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Ebony72 said:


> Does it matter if her udder doesnt completly bag up? Thats the reason why the stable owner recons she is still going to be 2-3 weeks or even more until she gives birth?!
> 
> The stable owner lives on the land so she said she would check on them when she can during the night and would ring us if she shows signs of contractions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some mares bag up weeks before foaling.
Some mares bag up the day before foaling.
And some mares don't bag up at all, and then the foal has no milk. 

Every mare is different, and as you've never gone throught this with her before you can't really know her patterns.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

We hav bought the tail wraps but we are just not sure when to put them on? 

And what happens if she doesnt bag up at all? What happens to the foal? And if so, what other signs are there that would indicate she is close to going into labour?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I would imagine you would need a milk supplement, untill the mare does produce milk.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I've had friends who have had foals, but I'm the first person to tell you that I know little or nothing about this. I think you need to either find somone with experience to guide you in this, OR...(and this might be the best choice) talk to your vet. You need to get some supplies in hand for the birth and you'll need to know how to take care of the navel and the afterbirth. You could do some online searching for information, or see if there's a book...but asking your vet would be a great place to start. Let him know just how inexperienced you are, so he won't be expecting you to know what you're doing!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised she hasn't foaled yet! We have a mare at the farm that is super close too, maybe they will foal on the same day!


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm no expert but, I'd call and talk to your vet.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

TexanFreedom- Is that a point that i would have to discuss with our vet?

HagonNag- I must of looked on every single internet page there is! but its all about the delivery and when its right to intervine during the birth if there is a problem, but i guess thats another matter i will have to speak to the vet about?

kayleeloveslaneandlana- I wish she would just hurry and pop the little baby out! i am soo impatient but we have no idea of an 'estimated due date' .


Countryboy- we will do once the time comes closer, its all just a bit of a waiting game.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about her not bagging up...a lot of mares don't until they are about to foal. If you're really worried about it I'm sure your vet will tell you what to do if she foals without bagging up.  A good sign mares will foal soon is when they begin to wax.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Its because i read up that most mares bag up, and not knowing whether she is a maiden or not, not knowing whether she will accept the foal? i think we will just be happier and more relaxed once the baby is out and that it is healthy!
& thankyou, i will look out for that


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

What I have always read is most mares bag up about three weeks prior to foaling. Some mares, mostly maiden, sometimes don't produce until an hour prior or during labor.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

my mare was not a maiden and the vet came out to geld my colt, well he looked her over and said she had about a week or two left. Well my mare decided to put the mare code to test and gave birth about 10 hours later. ( i feel it was to prove HIM wrong sneaky mare) her bag was not really super full but she was full blown the next morning.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Ebony72 said:


> TexanFreedom- Is that a point that i would have to discuss with our vet?


I am saying that this is only if she does not have (consumable) milk by the time she fully drops. 

IMO, I would, just to be safe, talk to your vet and get a milk supplement and a bucket and know how to use it, just in case anything doesn't go as planned- mare does not take foal ect. 
You do not want to be 30 minutes away from the nearest place to get some if there is an emergency. 

Some people don't do this, but this is just my opinion, because she is maiden, and you haven't done this before


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

TexanFreedom said:


> I am saying that this is only if she does not have (consumable) milk by the time she fully drops.
> 
> IMO, I would, just to be safe, talk to your vet and get a milk supplement and a bucket and know how to use it, just in case anything doesn't go as planned- mare does not take foal ect.
> You do not want to be 30 minutes away from the nearest place to get some if there is an emergency.
> ...


Being a person that had to spend a thousand dollars on my most recent foal for a plasma transfer because momma lost all her colostrum before he was born, I would second the motion to have what you need on hand...


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

Mile replacer isn't going to help much if the mare has no colostrum. However, the size of her bag isn't an indication of the quality of the colostrum, so try not to freak. Some mares don't bag up until the foal. 

If you want some peace of mind, get a colostrum product (Seramune, for example), or find a vet that has frozen on hand, and have some milk replacer handy if you are worried. Most importantly, make sure the vet draws blood and does an IgG test on the foal between 9-12 hours post-foaling.

Other than that, make sure you are available for the foaling, and keep in mind that things NORMALLY go well. IMO, looking at the pics I wouldn't say her belly looks that close. And not seeing pics of her vulva pre-pregnancy just tells me that she may be just a loosey-goosey coochie girl anyway. I don't know how people think they can tell from pics how loose the muscles in the hind end are. I am not one to really rely on pictures for anything. 

When in doubt, consult your vet. Or a GOOD vet, if yours isn't.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh really? so mares are completly unpredictable when it comes to poping the little one out..., looks like i will have to work on my patience skills  -im quite impatient!

Do they tend to pace round when the time comes?


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

ok, seramune! i will give all this information to my mum when i see her tomorrow and ask her to give the vet a ring!

She was put into a bigger field with more grass today, its more secluded and quiet so maybe this my make her feel more safe and relaxed enough to have the foal, instead on delaying it?


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

No, they are not completely unpredictable. I always test the milk, and haven't missed a foaling in over 20 foalings now, but if that isn't something you are comfortable with then watch the signs. Yes, pacing may be a sign, but it may also be a sign of colic, or irritation, or whatever. She may not be delaying it. IMO she didn't look "ready" but as I mentioned, pictures don't do much for me personally. 

Your vet could be as much as a month off (or more) in his estimated due date via palpation. Be patient.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, so how do you go about testing her milk, do all mares leak before foaling?
I have read that you test their milk levels and it has to be over 250 or somthing? As this is probably going to be our only foal, we would LOVE to see the bubba being born, maybe this milk test might help, is it always reliable?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Since you aren't sure when the foal will get here, I'd work on establishing some trust on the part of the mare. You've got time (we hope! LOL)

Some mares want their people to keep their distance and can be really protective of the new foal, others are more accepting of human presence. Working now on gaining the trust of your mare may pay off at foaling time.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Myself especially have gained a good bond with ebony, we have touched all around her belly, he teets and her back end and she is completely fine with it. She has her days where she would rather be left alone and moves her head away when you go to greet her, but most days she is absolutly fine and you can stand there wrap your arms around her and cuddle her for ages! She will do anything you want her to... if you have polo's haha .


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

My mare's vulva was EXTREMELY relaxed like that. Her udder and teats weren't getting large until she foaled. So she could have hers anyday now. Mine was complete surprise. Good luck!!!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

So your mares udder wasnt full until she foaled?.. Thats a little more relaxing! Ebonys vulva gose from very relaxed one day to it looking like shes clenching it tight the next! I cant wait!....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Some updated pictures that i took this morning


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

To my inexperienced eye, she looks pretty v'd out in that first picture... another hint that the foal is on its way!!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

I really cannot wait! looking forward to it soo much. i just hope that the baby arrives heathly and that mom is ok!... this wait is driving me insaneeeeeee....


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

Make sure when she starts delivering that you can see the nose and BOTH front feet. There have been allot of foals born this year with a leg back and this can be very dangerous to your mare and foal. So if you haven't learn enough to feel confident in aiding her, try to find an experienced breeder to be on call to help you as well as a good vet on call. Good luck and God bless, Peg


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

She is bagged as much as any of my four mares were this year when they foaled. If you are concerned about the foal getting enough colostrum take a small sterile bottle out with you and milk some of the colostrum out of the mare and use a syringe to gently push it into the corner of the foals mouth. I would not let this mare deliver alone out in an open meadow. If you can put her in a stall or a small safe lot to where she can be watched around the clock. I personally even sleep out there with her. She shows more signs than mare 4 mares did when they delivered. After the foal is born you have to make sure the mares passes the placenta, (DO NOT PULL IT) but do pay attention that she does pass the entire thing. Otherwise it can cause a serious infection and founder. You must make sure that the foal sucks and is actually swallowing milk. There are times they appear to suckle, however they are swallowing, so look at the throat and see that the baby is actually swallowing. Then make sure the baby passes the first stool. When the baby poops it will be blackish and sort of hard and gummy, then greenish, you aren't safe until it turns to a soft brownish color. If the baby gets plugged up it can be dangerous and uncomfortable. It is very easy to mistakenly think the baby is pooping well when it is actually straining. If the baby is holding its tail up allot, or if when you look at its bumm it appears to have a bulge at it's opening, then you may need to give the baby a small enena. However if you have a vet he will know all of these things. Sorry to write a book here but just a few things that others seemed to overlook that are important to know for a first time baby! Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

ok paints- your paragraph was actually very helpful! She isnt leaking atall, but looking at her now.. When do you think we should start putting her in the stable at night. Thankyou
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I personally don't think you NEED need to put her in a stall at night, just make sure she is in a nice, not to big or too small paddock where she can safely have her baby. Make sure you have checked the perimeter of the area where she is staying. Be sure she can be found/seen all the time. 

Do you have any new pictures of her belly from behind?


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I also don't think she needs to be kept in a stall if she's not used to it, but she may be happier in a stall. If she is comfortable in a stall, and you have a CLEAN AND WELL-BEDDED (with STRAW, not shavings) stall that you can put her in at night, then go ahead. When I am watching mine at night, and I can turn them out into a small paddock and still see them and get to them, I do. I have had a few mares foal outside, and IMO it's much preferable, but only if the area is grassy and well-lit. 

Also, note that often the front legs will present with one several inches behind the other. So, both front feet may not be immediately visible. 

OP, can you express some milk from her? Even if you can't test it, per se, watching the color, consistency and checking the taste can help immensely. I prefer to allow my mares to stay with their herd for as long as possible, and try not to bring them in until they are within a day or so of foaling, going by their milk. Looking at the pictures of your mares' udder *I* wouldn't think she is imminent, but pictures don't tell me much, to be honest.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

we wanted to put her in the stable so that we could watch the birth and ensure that she was okay as we do not live on the land. At the moment she is not expressing any milk but people have said that sometimes they dont milk until a couple of hours prior x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

Have YOU tried to milk the mare? I've never had a mare not have "milk" several days or weeks prior to foaling. If she lets you near her udder, you should be able to gently express some milk. Some simple directions online:

How to Milk a Mare | eHow.com

I usually encircle the nipple and "bump" the bag before I tighten and gently pull, like a foal would. It's pretty easy once you get the knack.


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't say she had to be kept in a stall, I just said don't let her foal in a large open meadow. There is a difference. I would restrict her to a smaller lot with access to a stall or lean-tu type shelter from wind, rain, and wild animals. Since you don't know wether this is her first foal, on one of many she may be uncomfortable about other horses being around the foal at first. So, just saying a lot or stall, prefferbly both, to where she can feel protected from any other animals or the elements. I agree that outside is ok in good weather, just not out in an open field with other animals, away from your view. Good luck and God bless, Peg


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

P.S. Be careful not to have her around barbed wire, especially until you are sure the baby knows what fences are. As to testing milk, you can taste a small amount of the milk and when it has a sweet taste you can figure she will usually deliver withing 24 hours. Like I said it is hard to tell from photos and all mares are different however I foaled out four foals this year and not one of them had any bigger bag than your mare. One was waxed, one didn't, one barely had a bag at all and the other was squirting milk everywhere even though it wasn't very large. The main thing is the taste, I've never known them to foal until the milk turns sweet. Good luck and God bless, Peg


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Texan Freedom- A picture i took of her rear end yesterday...

Joie- I tried a couple of days ago to see if there was any milk, but there wasnt any?!... 

Ok Paints- Im assuming that the same is going to happen as it did with your mares.. not bagging up and not leaking until a few hours prior etc?
How long did it take for your mares to foal after they got to the stage ebony is at, roughly?

**im no expert at any of this so to everyone who has commented and given me advice and opinions, i thankyou so much and i really appreciate it! I will keep this thread updated with pictures and news of any changes **


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Guys? I'm asking others reading this thread because I'm not all that experienced...BUT...looking at this picture and the first one from the previous set wouldn't you say that the foal was getting in position? I'm not seeing a WIDE load from the back...and I'm seeing a deep V on the side view. Am I just imagining this?


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Photos i took this morning...

I have never seen her vulva so realxed as it was today, I think her belly has dropped a little more and she has these white crystal like spots on her teets? she had them a couple of weeks ago but i havent seen them since.. what are they?


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

im sooo excited! My mums friend recons we will have a baby by the weekend? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting closer! Is she where she can be watched most of the time? Do you have your supplies ready? don't forget to keep the vet's number handy.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My personal preference is a stall, as long as it is safe for a horse to deliver in. Second choice would be a small paddock with no standing water, mudd, or hazards of a such.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

subbing for baby pics


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She has definitely dropped since the last picture, she needs to just squirt that thing out already!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

do you recon she will pop soon? I cant contain my excitment for much longer!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She could, any day now, but I don't think it's gonna be today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Updated Photos, getting closer!!!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Just gone threw this soo excited to see pictures! How long now do you think?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I think she is very close


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoa,that belly looks more than ready!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing! its going to be a BEAUTIFUL foal!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She's gotta be ready! I'm so excited right now


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

we recon in the next two days!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Wow! I'm surprised she hasn't already dropped that foal. My mare's vulva was never that relaxed looking when she delivered. I agree with you...2 days tops lol. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't stand behind her. If she sneezes that baby may knock you over on the way out! She is R.E.A.D.Y!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

haha! No sign of baby yet. We are moving her into her stable tonight so that she is able to rest and lay down as the fields now are getting a bit too wet and swampish x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

Come on baby!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I couldn't get on for two days and I'm surprised to come back to still no baby. Look at that belly, udder, and vulva... geeze he has changed rapidly. Belly is way dropped, udder seems to have made a lot of progress, and her vulva is more relaxed then the last picture you showed that I seen.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

no baby yet! Her udders are filling up and he back end is lower. She is starting to go off her food but nothing else... Looks like we will have to wait a little longer....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! another foaling thread to stalk...just found it haha!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Updated photos!! -Taken today.



What are the white crystal/dots on her teats? she had them yesterday but she seems to have more today?....


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think she really looks all that close


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I think she looks LESS ready in these pics.. her bad doesn't seem to be as big, nor her teats filled out as much ...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree. Nice to see her well bedded down though. Keep her out during the day and in at night. Make sure someone checks her constantly.

Lizzie


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I am surprised there is no baby yet!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is what an udder SHOULD look like right before foaling. This particular picture the mare foaled that night. You're mare is starting to produce an udder, but it is hardly close enough yet.











Hope for the sake of everyone here, she foals soon.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

so exciting. hope you have a healthy foal. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Still no baby!!!!!!

Her udder doesnt look anything like that! But her back end and belly have dropped more...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck and God bless, you and she are in my prayers. I love that you have a stall for her now. I agree if she is feeling well and the weather is good let her out during the day and put her to bed at night as long as she has room to move around and roll if she wants too. It looks like it is. Sure looking forward to seeing photos of this beautiful baby! Hugs! <3


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ebony - not all mares bag up like they are "supposed to" .. especially maiden mares.. So continue to watch her diligently. She could bag up and foal within an hour ..

Keep us informed!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow... Still no baby, I am amazed!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

We have yellow sticky stuff!! 

Mum was cleaning her teets earlier and went to squeeze them to check for anything and we had some yellow sticky liquid!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

umm.. i want some pictures!!!!!))


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Guessing dates for foaling is far from an exact science. When we found out my appaloosa was pregnant the vet guessed she would foal in April/May. She foaled in February.


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

so the foal hasnt arrived before the holiday which is tomorrow.. So i wont be posting until the 4th august when i get back and will update everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

ok so i have had an update from the stables.. Mum had the vet up yesterday to give eb her jabs and the vet recons any day now.. So hoping we have a lovely suprise for when we get home!

So exciteddd!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Fun 

Do you have someone watching her while you're away? 

Any new pictures? :lol:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing :grin:


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Subbing...L O V E foaling threads...Oh the anticipation!!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Updateee*

The stable owner offered to look after her so mum could come on holiday with us!

So here are some pictures from yesterday!.. she is massive!


**Since we discovered she was producing sticky yellowe liquid.. she never produced anything after that! 

Today i went up to put her into her stable as the weather has had a turn for the worst and i squeezed her teets and there was some clear but orangey type liquid that squirted out... We all think she is definatly over due now... i just hope she has it before the 4th september when i start college!..


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, poor mare she is huge! Surprised she hasn't foaled yet. :shock:


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, hope it isn't too big... 

How many days is the average horses gestation?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

11 months I believe?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexanFreedom said:


> Wow, hope it isn't too big...
> 
> How many days is the average horses gestation?


Usually it's between 330 and 370 ish days.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh, okay. We learned about pigs, cows, sheep, horse ect gestation in ag class, but I've slept since then.


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

subbing


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also horses have no "due dates." The foal when they are ready.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

any update?


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Update!!!!*

I haven't been up to ebony for the last 5 days as i haven't been well so i asked mum to email home some pictures... Oh My!

When i saw her thursday, her teets were nothing like that.. a little bagged up, but not this much!
she is under close survalience but you can see that her feet are getting very sore as she keeps walk wierd and on many occasions, she has stumbled to th extent that her legs have almost gone from underneath her.. poor ebs!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Lucky!! My mare still isn't that bagged up!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ahhhh! Im so exciteddd lol.. I feel like this might as well be my mare I check this thread so much haha


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't contain my excitement ^-^


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

You still have a few more days looking at those udder pictures. She is getting close though. When she is real ready the cease between her teats won't be deep. Ask your mom what kind of liquid she is producing? Is is yellowish or white, or clear.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember right before my mare had her foal YEARS ago.. she was dripping milk.. but i was only like 6 so i thought nothing of it. and we went to the airport and came back.. me and my sister still fight about who saw the baby first lol!


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Subbing for the long awaited baby! 

Maybe if you feed her a carrot fast enough, it'll dislodge that very reluctant baby  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

so this baby is taking foreveeeerrrrr! We definately think she is overdue now, by about a month?- if what the vet said was right. Should we get the vet up to do a scan or an overall check to ensure the babys okay? We haven't exactly got the money to waste on a scan if its not going to tell us anything? We are starting to get a little bit concerned. Not knowing when she was covered and the vet giving us a rough estimation on how far gone she was.. We don't know whats normally and when 'that time comes' where she should be concerned. Her udder keeps filling half way up at night and then will stay 'normal' for a couple of days.. And so on..

Two paddocks have been merged for ebs and the foal and the stable owner has said that we can keep the foal and if it is well behaved then she will help us look after it. (We will sell it if it is too much to handle or badly behaved).

Hoping for a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If the foal is 'badly behaved', then it will be the owner's fault. Difficult to give away, let alone sell, a baby who has not been handled and taught manners from birth.

Mares will foal when they are ready and no sooner. Some foal earlier than expected and some later. 

Lizzie


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to agree with Lizzie. This foal will not be 'badly behaved' if you start working with it from day 1. Foals act bad when the owners are at fault. nothing else.. hoping for a baby soon!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay so, no foal yet.. but we think we know the reason why.

I was looking up more foaling signs on the internet this afternoon and saw a forum that mentioned 'fescue hay/grass'. I read it, and then went downstaires and spoke to mum about it. She reasurred me that there wasnt anything wrong and that the hay we feed her is perfectly fine. Well, we went up there about 7:00ish and i looked at the hay we had been giving her and noticed, what looked like green bits of hay, in the haynet. I immediatly showed mum and asked the stable owner if she thought there was a problem. None of us knew alot about 'fescue' and so we came back home and did a bit more reasearch and mum rung up the person who delieverd our hay. It turns out that the hay we have been giving her for the last two weeks is a field mix and contains fescue!
Our hay man said that it can cause the placenta to thicken, the foal to get bigger and stops the milk flowing!!
Will she be ok? we have changed her hay to a different sort, i think she said it was 'marsh hay'.. or something like that ! We are gong to call our vet tomorrow and get her checked and scanned to be on the safe side. I just hope it hasnt done too much damage


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry but I've skipped quite a lot of this thread so maybe someone else has mentioned that the udders get a waxy substance on the nipples before the mare is due to foal - some people say they have seen this well before the event but in all of our mares it only happened within a day of foaling.
I hope you have your vet or someone experienced on speed dial just in case
I lived near Chatham for 5 years - lovely part of the UK and someone I used to know was breeding coloured in that area certainly still doing it a year ago
Would be nice if you could trace her breeding
Good luck


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Subbing! I just read this entire thread LOL


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Me too... _sigh_.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ebony must have been sold with a passport by law - can you not trace her back with that to whoever owned her when she was covered?
Its not the right time of year for a 'planned foal' in the UK - people want a mare & foal out at grass - best food for milk production so she must have been just running with a stallion and for me I'd want to know how big it was - your mare looked quite a size back when you first posted
Try to have her out at pasture as much as possible
A friend of mine didn't realise her mare was in foal (just thought she had put on a lot of weight for some reason) and hunted her all season - right up to the day before she foaled - both were fine!!! Exercise is not a bad thing - my husband took me to the Maternity Ward straight from our yard where I'd been mucking out - I was still dressed in wellies and very smelly old jogging bottoms!!! Our son weighed just under 10lb


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

We did try! the people who had her before us and bought ebony off of a family and had only had her a month before we got her, and we havent been able to get in contact with the previous owner. 

At the moment, Ebony is showing some siigns of being quite close!
-Relaxation of the tail and either side of her tail head feel soft and jello-like.
-Her belly drops more and more each day, and we have noticed that her belly has more of a 'v look' now.
-Her uder have been constantly full, day and night and quite hard for the last two weeks. Also swollen around the teet area.
-She also lost her 'mucus plug' and that will be 2 weeks on wednesday since she lost it.
-She keeps rubbing her tail/hindquaters on the trees in her paddock and has been doing this for about a month now. 
-I have also noticed that when i groom her, she sometomes constantly looks over at her belly and will constantly fidgit for about 2 minutes and then after that, she fine? Baby moving? When she eats aswell, she comes across as looking very uncomfortable but the stable owner checks on her 3-4 times a day when we are not there and she says she has been acting fine?

So any idea on how long?... i dont think i can wait any longerrrrr!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you had the vet out? I'd be a tad worried about the hay :0( hope it's all good!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mum rung the vet first thing yesterday morning!
They actually told us to pick all the fescue out? are you kidding me! but apart from that they said that she would of had to have a big amount of it for it to have an effect. It was in a hay mix and she only had it for about 2 weeks.

UPDATED PHOTOS.
(taken this morning)
*I believe that its been almost 3 months now since the vet said she was due?
sigh....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! She's getting there by the looks of the bag and girls bits! Come on girl! We want a baby!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy cow. She drops any further and you're going to have to put a wheeled cart under that belly to keep her from dragging it on the ground...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Have just seen this thread - am biting my nails now too. Hope all goes well. Am a bit concerned when you said a way back about her having sore feet - ask the vet about 'foal founder', it is a major. 
That said, she looks very healthy - beautiful horse, Good Luck!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Any updates ???


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy crap! Still no baby?! It's been a couple of .... months? :| 

You're going to have to put her on stilts to keep her belly off the ground!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a little worried about her not having this baby with all those signs hitting us in the face. I do have a feeling that the fescue is causing you problems. When she does finally foal i would have a vet the minute her water breaks just incase her placenta is thick because if it doesn't break open your foal will die. 

I hope everything turns out alright. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

No babyyy

We immediatly rung the vet about the fescue and she said that ebony would have to have been eating it for a long amount of time in vast amounts for it to cause problems. She was having it once a day for just over two weeks and the vet said that there shouldnt be any problems. We have since switched the hay toa different one without fescue and she seems her normal self.

We had balls of wax on the teets this morning!!! And she seems to be really swollen and rock hard in front of her udders? I read up that heavily pregnant mares swell up there due to lots of pressure on her veins or something like that..

** another thing is that my mums auntie isnt a proper medium but she does pick up on things that she wouldnt usually know about and she said ebony would have the foal on the 12th october?! The day after my 17th birthday!!! A bit wierd? But my mums going to see a proper medium on friday and so if they come up with same date.... What a birthday present that would be fingers crossed!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ebony72 I can tell you that my Haffie mare had "balls" of wax in the morning and the evening she foaled. Nothing before that. She also was not a maiden mare not sure if that had anything to do with it or not. Best of luck. 
Here is to an easy foaling and healthy momma and foal.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just skimmed through all 17 pages and I am surprised there isn't a baby yet! She's a pretty mare though and I can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think your mare is going to wait until the 17th.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

that would be prettty cool. Maybe... hopefully.. before!!! LOL.. poor girl! umm If she IS right about the dates.. I wish it was already the 12th! I WAN BABEH PICTURES!


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

I think she'll foal tonight ot in the next few days. Wax is a good sign foaling is very soon.


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

no baby this morning but she waxed up again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

okay so the medium said we are going to have a colt very very soon and that we should be on our guard now. She also said we will be at the birth!! 
If it is a colt, we are going to call him Archie!!!!! 
Fingers crosseddd!
She was also waxed up ttonight where as last night she didnt have any wax! Im soo excitedddddddddddddd x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whew! Subbing. The next time I look at this thread, there had better be baby pics!!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

WE HAVE A GORGEOUS BABY BOY!!!! THE SPITTING IMAGE OF HIS MUMMY! BORN EARLY THIS MORNING!!!

WILL POST PICTURES WHEN I GET HOME

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Ebony72 (Jul 1, 2012)

*New baby!*

Not sure if the name 'archie' suits him? we quite like 'bailey'.....
Any other suggestions?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's precious!! Looks like a Flash to me.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable!! Congrats


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! what a nice little boy.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally! Woo hoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WHOOOOOO finalllllyyy!!!!!


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

He's a cutie! Bet mama is feeling better now


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my godddd, I didn't think I could take the suspense any more!

He's gorgeous, congratulations on your handsome boy.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations Ebony. Love his markings. He's a handsome and good looking lad. I'm surprised at how quickly he 'unfolded'. I'm thinking he might be too handsome, to just be named Archie.

Lizzie


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh he's perfect! Was totally worth the wait. Congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

He's CUTE!!! I'm such a sucker for those big wide blazes.

Liking "Flash" for a name too. It picks up his markings, his overall look, and the spunk he's got to have to be racketing around like that at 7 hours old.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you should name him Ebony's Emblem, since he has that emblem on his black leg. You could call him MB or Emby for short.

Lizzie


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwww, congratulations, he's just gorgeous! HOW EXCITING!!!!
I quite like the name Acrhie as in Archie Bold. ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally! Wahoooo!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant wait to watch this one grow up now!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing all the baby pics


----------

